# Is Your Watch Worth More Than The Car You Drive?



## Jigga4040

..I was driving the other day & caught a glance at my watch..It got me thinking how many people out there do the same thing & kinda realise that the watch on their wrist at that time would cost more than the car they're driving! Please post pics..


----------



## Nokie

The car is a necessity, the watch a luxury, so I try to get my spending proportional.......


----------



## fastfras

Hmmm, not sure i should answer this but here goes. Yes, I have several watches that cost more than this vehicle.

My car.. Presenting the Chevrolet Spark!


----------



## zengineer

All my watches together cost a third of what the lowest cost car, truck or even motorcycle in the fleet is worth.... so no, not even close.


----------



## Jigga4040

View attachment 7241634
View attachment 7241698
View attachment 7241706

..these 3 put together are worth more than my car!


----------



## Knisse

Nokie said:


> The car is a necessity, the watch a luxury, so I try to get my spending proportional.......


I get what you mean, but you miss an obvious point. Any car above a certain limit (think a high mileage average car that fits the family) is just as luxury as any watch above a cheap durable quartz. It is purely a matter of hobby and interests above a certain limit as both require high service costs


----------



## watermanxxl

...not even close. IF I consider the retail price of ALL my watches versus the price of just my car (not counting any other motor vehicle) maybe...a quarter of the vehicle's value. I could be wrong...but, if I saw a fellow wearing a watch that costs MORE than his car...I'd be inclined to think that the watch was a replica.


----------



## vhnguyen7r

My buddy was rocking a patek calatrava last night and it costs more than my old audi....both are what I would considered luxury, but only one held its value....I think it's better to spend on watches, honestly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drawman623

My car is worth 8X my most costly watch
It is worth 2x my watch collection

This brings up a question: Will time use and depreciation change this ratio?

I figure if I continue to drive my AMG at a rate of 5K miles per year, all the while wearing my watches in rotation, the collection I have now will exceed my car's value in about 7 years. Continue for another 7 years and my Datejust alone may have the better of it.

Currently my grail watch costs about the same as a used sports car. Given the choice, I would favor the Porsche over the Patek. Only one of those choices promises to last the rest of my life though.


----------



## Ray916MN

Sometimes the watch I wear is worth more than the car I'm driving and sometimes the opposite is true. I've got multiple cars, multiple watches, although my most valuable watches are more valuable than my most valuable cars. Over time though, the way things are going hopefully more and more frequently the watch I'm wearing is going to be worth more than the car I'm driving. I see cars for the most part as transportation and therefore they are a cost to be minimized. Watches on the other hand are collectibles to me. Increasing interest in watch collecting has significantly increased the value of some of my watches, while the passage of time has not been so kind to the value of my cars. Weirds me out a bit. Makes me wonder whether I should sell watches when they become worth allot more than I would pay for them.


----------



## vipereaper30

If I'm only considering my car, not my wife's, then my watch collection is worth significantly more than my car. I only have one watch that is worth less independently. 

Time for an upgrade! Hmm... GT-4 or NSX?


----------



## watchout

3/6 cars that I own are less than $750, each ( could not find photo for 1994 Volvo wagon) so yes indeed, that applies...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BonyWrists

I've been wearing watches for over 50 years, and all the watches I've owned in my life total less than $1500. The trend is changing though, since half of that was in the last four months. :-d

Oddly enough, I once owned a car that was cheaper than my watch at the time, which was $65. The car only cost me $1, but I spent a couple hundred making it safe to drive.


----------



## Keadog

No, thankfully.


----------



## Geof3

No, but my mountain bike definitely is. Priorities.


----------



## MLJinAK

Maybe 10 more years down the road, my truck will depreciate enough where my most expensive current watch will out price it. 



-MLJinAK.


----------



## MLJinAK

Geof3 said:


> No, but my mountain bike definitely is. Priorities.


Definitely a good choice.

I have a mountain bike equivalent of a GS spring drive ...

Pieced it together component by component, it's like my pride and joy... more so than my truck!

-MLJinAK.


----------



## RT13

watermanxxl said:


> ...not even close. IF I consider the retail price of ALL my watches versus the price of just my car (not counting any other motor vehicle) maybe...a quarter of the vehicle's value. I could be wrong...but, if I saw a fellow wearing a watch that costs MORE than his car...I'd be inclined to think that the watch was a replica.


I beg to differ.... depends on where you are, really.

The total value of my watches costs around USD55,000.
However, a car in Singapore costs an arm and a leg.

A simple brand new entry level Japanese car (Toyota Camry made in Thailand) will set you back by USD101,000. And you can only have the car for 10 years because your license to own the car (called COE in Singapore) is only lasts for 10 years. That COE (Certificate of Entitlement) can cost up to 70% of your car's actual price, depending on which category your car falls into (sedan, sports, engine capacity etc). If you did not extend your COE (you need to rebid again according to market demand), you have to scrap your car.

I bought a 5 years old Mitsubishi 1500cc Lancer for USD36,000 back in 2012. It was considered cheap then as the COE wasn't as exorbitant compared to now. COE has probably gone up 200% by now. At that time I've only spent around USD20,000 on watches. Then I lost my license due to drink-driving for 1.5 years so I had to sell my car. Guess where all that money went to. LOL

Now, you tell me if you will spend your money on watches or cars if you are in Singapore.

P.S: A brand new Ferrari FF in Singapore will set you back by USD1,028,000. Ooops.


----------



## watermanxxl

RT13 said:


> I beg to differ.... depends on where you are, really.
> 
> The total value of my watches costs around USD55,000.
> However, a car in Singapore costs an arm and a leg.
> 
> A simple brand new entry level Japanese car (Toyota Camry made in Thailand) will set you back by USD101,000. And you can only have the car for 10 years because your license to own the car (called COE in Singapore) is only lasts for 10 years. That COE (Certificate of Entitlement) can cost up to 70% of your car's actual price, depending on which category your car falls into (sedan, sports, engine capacity etc). If you did not extend your COE (you need to rebid again according to market demand), you have to scrap your car.
> 
> I bought a 5 years old Mitsubishi 1500cc Lancer for USD36,000 back in 2012. It was considered cheap then as the COE wasn't as exorbitant compared to now. COE has probably gone up 200% by now. At that time I've only spent around USD20,000 on watches. Then I lost my license due to drink-driving for 1.5 years so I had to sell my car. Guess where all that money went to. LOL
> 
> Now, you tell me if you will spend your money on watches or cars if you are in Singapore.
> 
> P.S: A brand new Ferrari FF in Singapore will set you back by USD1,028,000. Ooops.


Wow... Point taken. lol. The world IS different over there. 
But, on my side of the plant, I was referring to...


----------



## mshilling

I drive a 2006 jeep TJ with 180k miles on it. I would value it around 8k. Approximately the same value as my most expensive watch, a SubC. I love cars but am a backyard mechanic and having a nice new car doesn't appeal to me. Working on my jeep is cheaper than therapy. I wouldn't have it any other way.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

Nokie said:


> The car is a necessity, the watch a luxury, so I try to get my spending proportional.......


Not all cars are a necessity, I do not own any watches worth more that this car in my garage.


----------



## Geof3

MLJinAK said:


> Definitely a good choice.
> 
> I have a mountain bike equivalent of a GS spring drive ...
> 
> Pieced it together component by component, it's like my pride and joy... more so than my truck!
> 
> -MLJinAK.


Ditto. I could easily buy the JLC Reverso I want for the $ spent on my MTB, and have enough to spare to buy another piece.

My wife's car, on the other hand, doesn't count. I drive the "beater".


----------



## rotyak

My watch costed me $300 but that was Grey market. At its regular price it probably costs 50% of what my car is worth  I need a new car...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walltz

absolutely not, i put a lot of money into my car so when being compared with my watch the answer is no it's not.


----------



## Amigos

I live in a big city and don't own or need a car..so my watches are worth considerably more. "My" car usually comes from Hertz or somewhere similar...or more often a train or cab for short term use.

If i decided I wanted a car badly enough, it would be a pure luxury/toy purchase and I'd want something that is probably in the value range of a 10 watch collection..on its way to 6. I enjoy nice cars. They just have little place in my lifestyle. 



the watches are a pure luxury /toy purchase but spread over 10+ years. 

I enjoy joy my watches most everyday. If I did own a car, I'd have to find an "excuse" to drive it 1 or 2x month..not to say I couldn't enjoy it, while sitting in a $500/month parking spot... Maybe sitting in the car and looking at the watch or polishing the car....and probably taking off my watch 

I have friends that are into serious cycling and they spend similar $ amounts as I do on my watch hobby.


----------



## epicfalz

I was almost at a point where my watch collection (just started collecting 5 months ago) was almost of the same value as my 2012 Hyundai sonata but i recently upgraded to this! 

View attachment 7286874


----------



## Mediocre

No, the car is worth more


----------



## Geof3

watermanxxl said:


> ...not even close. IF I consider the retail price of ALL my watches versus the price of just my car (not counting any other motor vehicle) maybe...a quarter of the vehicle's value. I could be wrong...but, if I saw a fellow wearing a watch that costs MORE than his car...I'd be inclined to think that the watch was a replica.


Why would you make that assumption? Just curious.

Does a car define one's ability to afford another item? For those on this forum, I would bet the majority look at their watches as more a personal thing and a car a more "necessary" thing. If you see a woman with a rather large diamond on, but she doesn't get into a shiny, new, "luxury" vehicle, would you assume the same?

There is also the discussion of depreciation. There are PLENTY of "luxury" marquis vehicles out there that can be had for a song, but when they originally sold, they were relatively "expensive". So, if an individual purchases said "luxury" vehicle at whatever its current value, are you simply assuming they purchased it new and paid full price thus negating their watch/car value skew?

Seems your statement is rather judgmental? Is it not?


----------



## RT13

fastfras said:


> Not all cars are a necessity, I do not own any watches worth more that this car in my garage.


What a sexy car!!! This is one vintage car I will like to own!


----------



## drawman623

Geof3 said:


> Why would you make that assumption? Just curious.
> 
> Does a car define one's ability to afford another item? For those on this forum, I would bet the majority look at their watches as more a personal thing and a car a more "necessary" thing.


Indeed, some may be so afflicted with a love of watches as to render their car budget inadequate. At one time I was an avid pool cue collector...I left myself penniless on more than one occasion to own the best quality.

Not to suggest an admiration, or disdain for that matter, I recall a video where Archie gave up his Mercedes for lack of payment only to come home with a beat down Corrolla. Or as he put it loosely, made by the people that build the Lexus.


----------



## AlphaM911

Exactly! If my entire watch collection will never be worth more than my car. I'd need over $100,000 in watches.


fastfras said:


> Not all cars are a necessity, I do not own any watches worth more that this car in my garage.


----------



## JSI

My winter car is a 2007 Mazdaspeed3, so yeah if I am wearing my SubC it is worth more than the car.

In summer though, my Carrera 4s is worth a little more ;-)


----------



## bigclive2011

Bout the same!!









Have got a sh-t car though )


----------



## MattyMac

A Vehicle is a depreciating asset. I only purchase a vehicle for my business every 3 years so I can depreciate it's value for tax purposes only. I really do no care what I drive it's only for my business and it doesn't need to be valuable. A watch...if bought correctly should not depreciate. Even though it's a luxury and costs a great deal of money if you are smart it's not money out the window and if you if you bought well it may even be considered an investment. You will never come out good on a car purchase if you're driving it.... So to have a watch that costs more than your vehicle?? You can enjoy it with little or no depreciation.... It's probably money better spent of the two.. Though, even then, I still don't own watches that cost nearly as much as what I drive.


----------



## mharris660

No


----------



## Habu968

Whatever you have the means for works for me. But I will never own a watch more than my car. I keep my watches and cars both on the affordable end.


----------



## josec575

all my watches won't be able to fund any of my cars


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

Yes. I rode a matic scooter for daily drive in Jakarta (because God knows how bad is the traffic jam here. Just imagine stuck for 8 hours in _the same exact same area, while advancing for mere 100m_) and consider the yearly flood which will ruin any car

That bike would worth around $600 by now, my Tissot T Touch alone would be more expensive


----------



## ThomG

Neither luxury cars nor luxury watches are necessities, but rather collectible items. I collected cars over a period of about 10 years, and am using the funds from the sale of the cars to fund my relatively new fondness for horologically and historically interesting luxury watches. I would say that my watches have surpassed the value of my remaining cars at this point. The maintenance and storage of collector automobiles far outweighs any maintenance incurred for all but the most rare and expensive watches. Plus I can keep my watches in an inexpensive safe deposit box at the bank, whereas the storage fees for the cars is exponentially more expensive. Bottom line: I MUCH prefer the watch collecting hobby.


----------



## Brewersprts

My cars are definitely worth more. I have a Planet Ocean and a Speedy Pro and these are my vehicles. 

My cars will always be worth more. As I continue to, hopefully, grow financially I will be buying nicer and way more expensive cars but I will still have the same watches. I love the seamaster and speedmaster lines. I will probably get more watches or maybe some that slightly are slightly more expensive, like a James Cameron sea dweller but most of the really high end watches I find pretty ugly.


----------



## mlacer

Ah, thanks for the Glengarry Glen Ross reference. One of the greatest scenes in modern literary/film history.


----------



## Split Second

At the time of car purchase = no, car costs, and is worth more.

At the time of trade-in = watch likely has more value.


----------



## julibesty

Its not comparable,One of my car worth more than my hole watch collection.


----------



## GrouchoM

julibesty said:


> Its not comparable,One of my car worth more than my hole watch collection.


That's not a collection. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

Not one watch, but all 8 of them together cost more than my car and then some . . .


----------



## yankeexpress

drhr said:


> Not one watch, but all 8 of them together cost more than my car and then some . . .


And the car is a Porsche, correct?


----------



## petsoff

I drive a total of 70 miles per month, and to reflect this I have a cheap 2003 Nissan. My watches are far more expensive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E_Fahlman

I have a 2006 Smart ForTwo for commuting to work so yah... if I have one of my nicer watches on then Yup my watch is worth more than the car I'm driving but on the other hand I do have two other vehicles, and I would have to move into some pretty expensive time pieces for that to still be true.


----------



## drhr

yankeexpress said:


> And the car is a Porsche, correct?


Yes . . . I'm impressed sir!


----------



## thefatboy

Depends on the day. I have a PO and a BLNR and either of those is definitely worth more than my Citroen C1!

The TAG F1 is probably getting close, I have a few affordables too and those don't outweigh the vehicle........yet.

I'm up and down the motorway every day and I clock-up about 20,000 miles a year, so it's really not worth me buying an expensive car, with petrol costs and depreciation it wouldn't make any financial sense.


----------



## bech9

Some watch are very expensive,but my car worth more than my car.


----------



## gabriel.bagnasco.5

If I add up the retail price of all of my watches they might be a 10 percent of the range rove I drive 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wants

Watches I have and have had together would not be close.


----------



## AlphaM911

gabriel.bagnasco.5 said:


> If I add up the retail price of all of my watches they might be a 10 percent of the range rove I drive
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yea, my watches are about 15% of my two Porsches.


----------



## bech9

No.....my car worth more than my watches.


----------



## Gunnar_917

bech9 said:


> No.....my car worth more than my watches.


Umm you said the same thing further up the page


----------



## hdmelrose

Well, I drive a Nissan Leaf, 2013. I have a feeling that if I add up all my watches it is close. I do not have one single watch worth that much though...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heveymetil

I drive a 2007 Grand Prix, worth a whole 6000. I don't think my watches add up to more than 2k. Working and hustling and soon I can say maybe they will!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## hedgehog_

Interesting thread! Back home i would never say so, but here in Edinburgh where i live now second hand cars are arround 400-600gbp for a medium quality, 800 pounds for a mercedes for example, and arround this range. Then i can say i have watches worth 3 or 4 cars lol
In any case i have seen people here with watches worth a house or 2, or even cars worth 10 watches (lamborghinis and maserati every single day)


----------



## gerzzzzz

watches combined together? yes.
1 watch vs 1 car? no..


----------



## bryan00

I can't afford to wear a watch more expensive than my car(just like wearing my car on my wrist).


----------



## G550driver

Yes, but then my 15 year old car isn't worth a lot...


----------



## Siskiyoublues

No way. That's crazy talk for me, not in this lifetime.


----------



## SVTFreak

Nit even close and wouldn't ever be that way. I'd sell my 3 watches before I'd give up my shelby replica or supercharged Mustang. Ain't happening.


----------



## krizj

Interesting question, one watch to a car is not possible but my collection to a car just might be possible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl Stevens

no, doesnt cost more, but all put together, now that's a call


----------



## Hitlnao

I live in Hong Kong: my two nicest watches cost more than my car, but less than a year of parking and petrol.


----------



## feilong108

I live in Singapore ....the average going rate for a brand new toyota vios is about USD$70,000 

I doubt i will wear a 70K USD watch in my lifetime...


----------



## lvt

Damn it, too much nice cars in this thread.

_I'm a professional [desk] diver._


----------



## kit7

Depends on whether the car is taxed or not. Tax for my wife's car is over €600 per year here.


----------



## gerzzzzz




----------



## saveit30

Most of my watches are worth more than my car but not My Wife's Car ...


----------



## ie watches

nope


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes

One, but not the other!


----------



## maxi11

nope nope.... not comparable


----------



## singleben13

My cars worth's more than my big watches.


----------



## eightbore

Owning a collection of well-bought watches is usually much more fiscally responsible than buying an expensive (and new) car. The guy who buys a $50,000 watch gently used and buys a six year old Toyota is wise. Not so much the guy who buys a $50,000 Benz C or E class and wears a Sub-C. The exception to this might be the guy who buys an expensive car that is seeing its value rise or at least remain stable...but those are few and far between. There is a nice old Lotus 7 on ebay right now that has me drooling and I suspect a guy could enjoy pretty low annual cost of ownership with that vehicle compared to a new "exotic" car.


----------



## guy369

My Sub-c is worth more than my Altima. 

I speed too much in a fast car so I needed something slower.


----------



## Micro

My most expensive watch is just about equal to the down payment I made on my 2016 Subaru Forester.

All my watches put together? still less then a quarter of the cost of my car.

Guess my priorities are in order and that's a good thing.


----------



## hector67

Three years ago I moved 4 blocks away from my office, 600 meters away from any single thing and service I need so I sold my cars and have never looked back. If I need a car or a truck, I borrow one from the office. So yes, any watch I could have is more expensive than my non existent car.


----------



## Heinz

I have a company truck to drive, which is a 2004 F-250 with over 460,000 miles on it. I'm sure my Chopard Pro One is worth more than it would command. My wife's 2010 Highlander has it beat by a long way though. 

Depreciation-wise, you'd do better with a fine watch than most all but the super exotic vehicles. Like a Koenigsegg or something. "Only four in the world!"--Fast Five


----------



## lopeydeath

PAM 305 v E63 M6. Nope.


----------



## louisuchiha

Tudor Black Bay vs C200 W204, so, nope. My car still costs more than my watch, lol


----------



## billr

Nope.


----------



## herooftheday

Maybe my first car lol. I don't think I'll ever be in that situation.


----------



## nowimnothing

Easily, I don't own a car.


----------



## wookieman

Watches? Not even close. 

I did used to sell high end sunglasses (Oakley, Ran Ban, Prada...). At one point while I was still driving the old beater Honda I realized that the retail value of the sunglasses I had on my face, in the glove box, and in the sunglasses clip was greater than the value of the car. My total collection at one time was double the price of that car. I won most of them and had about $150 of my own money in the collection. Huh, maybe I need to get a side job at a jewelry store or watch boutique for a few years. I now drive a nicer car and downsized the shades so the the ratio is far less excessive.


----------



## no-fi

My most expensive watch is easily worth twice as much as my car.

We're talking designer series Sea-Gull tourbillon vs 1993 Toyota Starlet. No contest.


----------



## freshprince357

Yes about $15,000 more expensive. It might be worth noting I don't have a car at this moment in time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vostock82

Actually, they may be about on par with eachother. lol

1957 Rolex 1030 vs. my 1966 Volvo 122s amazon (mechanically restored, but the interior and paint have yet to be done).


----------



## ChuckW

I'm retired, so I don't need to impress anyone with the car I drive. I'm the original owner of a 1998 Nissan Maxima, which has the kind of cosmetic issues you'd expect for an eighteen year old car, but it's mechanically very sound and everything still works. I considered getting a new car a few years ago, but decided to see how well the Maxima holds up. For one thing, my condo doesn't have covered parking, which is one good reason not to get a new car.Also, my insurance and taxes are negligible and if I don't worry about smoking a cigar while I'm driving. Of the seven watches I own, five of them are each worth more than my car. Watches aren't generally a good investment, but cars are worse.


----------



## MarcWinNJ

Not just yet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guccimanilla

I'd rather have a Patek than a fancy car honestly.


----------



## ruotherha

This made me LOL



fastfras said:


> Hmmm, not sure i should answer this but here goes. Yes, I have several watches that cost more than this vehicle.
> 
> My car.. Presenting the Chevrolet Spark!


----------



## Chasen KM

lol not even remotely close.

Cheap auto's so I can afford fun sport cars










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToXic

My entire collection is worth about the same as my toy (built BMW 135i), but not nearly close to my daily (BMW 550xi). I love watches. But I love cars far more. I'm waiting for the new F90 M5 to come out, finally AWD..! Kept selling my M cars because of the brutal winters we get here.


----------



## 5 Miler

I doubt my watch will ever be worth more despite my car being a Hyundai.


----------



## tdiallo

Not yet, however i do love cars more than watches hehe so don't really think it will happen one day!


----------



## M.Photog

I enjoy my watches but cars come first.  So the answer is no.


----------



## DarthVedder

No. I don't drive anything super-fancy (a BMW E92 Coupe), but I don't understand how anyone would own a luxury watch (say a Rolex) while driving around in a beat up car. No, you don't need a brand new E-Series for your Rolex, but if you are driving a busted Geo Metro, then I would question your watch (or your sanity).

I love watches, but I believe in consistency. You can't wear a Rolex with a beat-up thrift store flannel shirt, you can't drive around in a brand new M car while living in a shanty. If you can afford a luxury watch and you need a car, you have to get at least a decent car.


----------



## TheWalrus

ChuckW said:


> Watches aren't generally a good investment, but cars are worse.


Cars may not be a good investment as far as return on money is concerned. But when you find yourself in -35 C weather, at 1 AM on a deserted highway in the middle of rural Canada or America it's certainly the most important one! At that point I'd much rather have the $35 000 car and the $1500 watch then the reverse!


----------



## Hasaf

I am going to chime in with "don't even have a car." When I left the country in '06 (returned in late '14) I gave my jeep to my father. He has since "ranched" it (there is a big, homemade, contraption for laying fence affixed to it, there are also several tool, part, and whatever, boxes bolted down in it). I don't think the roof has been on it for the last ten years.

Frankly, I am not too wild about getting it, or any car, back. I took a job that would do a phone interview before returning to the states and I now use my bicycle, or an airline along with occasional use of AMTRAK, light rail, and taxis, to get around. I put the value of a car payment into a mutual fund every month. Firstly, there is a general sense of feeling smug when my money goes into an appreciating asset, rather than a depreciating one (and a smug feeling is worth a lot). Secondly, if I ever did need to get a car I would just use those payments; as such, I would not see any difference in how I live.

Sometimes I do think about getting a car. If I did, I expect it would be worth more than my watch; but probably not worth more than all my watches.


----------



## DON

When my car was new. No,, but it's close to 13 years old now. Maybe even with my base logo Panerai, but less than my 9BT Panerai

DON


----------



## Alysandir

Not remotely close. My most expensive watch is about a quarter of my car, and I drive a Subaru.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## VicLeChic

If we're talking current second hand prices, my daily commute beater is no match for my watch, which was not the case brand new 14 yrs ago!


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

No my car is worth more, but for kicks:









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## crappbag

Watch collection is ~70% of the price I paid for the car. But I could probably justify spending more on watches than cars in specific cases e.g. second hand watch that is either appreciating / very slowly depreciating.

To be fair I try to apply the same logic on cars - there is a small market in Australia for Japanese sports cars from the 90s-00s where depreciation is very low and money can be made on cars if bargains are found. Only the cost of upkeep for cars is much higher than watches.


----------



## Chilled

Yep, most of my watches are worth more than the second hand value of my car. 03 Hilux SR5. Live in the City, 5 min walk to work and 5+ to everything else. Only really use it to go to the beach/ weekend trips far out.


----------



## aeolianmode

You mean my old nissan pathfinder from 1994? 

........ yes. 

Im not ashamed. Car works.


----------



## woo-who

More than my daily? A few pieces. More than my weekend car? Unfortunately none


----------



## arejay101

Individually, my watches aren't worth more than my car. However, if you wait long enough, the depreciation will eventually catch up. The sum of my watches are worth more than one car, but the the sum of my cars is worth more than my watches.


----------



## atothej81

I place no emphasis on cars. They hold little importance to me but mine is still worth more than any of my watches! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

The transmission in my car starting slipping - I think. So while the value of my collection is not increasing or appreciating, the value of my car may pass it on the way down, down, down.


----------



## conkmwc

Cars are my first love, watches second. So no, my watches are not worth more than my cars.


----------



## PetarN

Considering the watches that I have and had before, they are much more expensive than my car.


----------



## MZhammer

I drive an '04 Land Rover Disco 2 which I bought used (prices are stupid high for them in the PNW since everyone wants them for off roading/camping) but my most expensive watch I paid more for, also used... but at least my watch shouldn't depreciate much more, my Car will die a slow death in value.

I'm a watch guy, not a car guy, hence being on this forum and not a Land Rover forum.


----------



## way1

Jigga4040 said:


> ..I was driving the other day & caught a glance at my watch..It got me thinking how many people out there do the same thing & kinda realise that the watch on their wrist at that time would cost more than the car they're driving! Please post pics..


My cars are way more expensive than my watches cause watches don't stop the you from getting wet on a rainy day and takes you to work.


----------



## Streichi

Simply no, but i had cars that are not worth the watch.


----------



## JimBass

Nope. My watch cost $250 and my 15 year old Buick is probably worth about $2,500.


----------



## ChrisWalsh

My Breitling Avenger GMT is worth more (retail) than my 2003 VW Passat. Doesn't even factor in my Frederique Constant or the other budget watches I have lol.


----------



## Perseverence

No, thankfully. 

However, my Wolf Winder was worth more than any two of my watches combined before I bought the Tsovet and Lum-Tec.

I sold the Winder.


----------



## Saad4u

Few people consider both of them as equally important, especially the people who come from Royal family. However, my car costs 10x more than my watch


----------



## cadomniel

I need to buy another watch obviously because my collection is worth less than my car now.


----------



## danicycle

It was about dead even until VW decided to pay me a ton of money to take my Golf TDI off my hands for the scandal...


----------



## atothej81

I have a 2008 Hond Accord. It has 90k miles and running great. We don't buy new or more watches b/c the other ones don't run well or need to be replaced.........it's a hobby, not a necessity. So I say, who cares!!!


----------



## HourDayDate

RT13 said:


> I beg to differ.... depends on where you are, really.
> 
> The total value of my watches costs around USD55,000.
> However, a car in Singapore costs an arm and a leg.
> 
> A simple brand new entry level Japanese car (Toyota Camry made in Thailand) will set you back by USD101,000. And you can only have the car for 10 years because your license to own the car (called COE in Singapore) is only lasts for 10 years. That COE (Certificate of Entitlement) can cost up to 70% of your car's actual price, depending on which category your car falls into (sedan, sports, engine capacity etc). If you did not extend your COE (you need to rebid again according to market demand), you have to scrap your car.
> 
> I bought a 5 years old Mitsubishi 1500cc Lancer for USD36,000 back in 2012. It was considered cheap then as the COE wasn't as exorbitant compared to now. COE has probably gone up 200% by now. At that time I've only spent around USD20,000 on watches. Then I lost my license due to drink-driving for 1.5 years so I had to sell my car. Guess where all that money went to. LOL
> 
> Now, you tell me if you will spend your money on watches or cars if you are in Singapore.
> 
> P.S: A brand new Ferrari FF in Singapore will set you back by USD1,028,000. Ooops.


Very interesting 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cubex

My Oris Artelier Complication had an MSRP of $2350 when it came out and my current 2003 Nissan Pathfinder truck with over 170k miles now costs most probably less than that.
No, you are not alone.











Jigga4040 said:


> ..I was driving the other day & caught a glance at my watch..It got me thinking how many people out there do the same thing & kinda realise that the watch on their wrist at that time would cost more than the car they're driving! Please post pics..


----------



## Csyoon25

RT13 said:


> I beg to differ.... depends on where you are, really.
> 
> The total value of my watches costs around USD55,000.
> However, a car in Singapore costs an arm and a leg.
> 
> A simple brand new entry level Japanese car (Toyota Camry made in Thailand) will set you back by USD101,000. And you can only have the car for 10 years because your license to own the car (called COE in Singapore) is only lasts for 10 years. That COE (Certificate of Entitlement) can cost up to 70% of your car's actual price, depending on which category your car falls into (sedan, sports, engine capacity etc). If you did not extend your COE (you need to rebid again according to market demand), you have to scrap your car.
> 
> I bought a 5 years old Mitsubishi 1500cc Lancer for USD36,000 back in 2012. It was considered cheap then as the COE wasn't as exorbitant compared to now. COE has probably gone up 200% by now. At that time I've only spent around USD20,000 on watches. Then I lost my license due to drink-driving for 1.5 years so I had to sell my car. Guess where all that money went to. LOL
> 
> Now, you tell me if you will spend your money on watches or cars if you are in Singapore.
> 
> P.S: A brand new Ferrari FF in Singapore will set you back by USD1,028,000. Ooops.


I saw this quoted at the end and had to requote it cause this is crazy to me... Wow. Who drives over there then? Just cab drivers? No one? Just the multi millionaires?

I live in nyc and having a car here now seems affordable in comparison

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Golder

Csyoon25 said:


> I saw this quoted at the end and had to requote it cause this is crazy to me... Wow. Who drives over there then? Just cab drivers? No one? Just the multi millionaires?
> 
> I live in nyc and having a car here now seems affordable in comparison
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Yes Singapore is a unique place. I am by no means an expert, I spent a few days there on vacation. One of my close family members however has lived there for several years. He is a pretty high level executive and he told me that his company provided him with a Toyota Camry and it cost the company $200k. It is a very heavily government regulated place and this restriction for vehicles is one aspect of that. You are correct that only the wealthy own cars in Singapore, however there are many many wealthy people in Singapore as it is a global financial center, and many very large multinational corporations have their Asian headquarters in Singapore. Much of the big business that occurs across Southeast Asia is handled in some way through Singapore, be it either the financing or engineering of the project. The heavy government regulation and control is what makes it attractive for business. In contrast to much of Southeast Asia Singapore has very little corruption, and is an extremely safe place to live and work.

Public transport systems in Singapore are fantastic so for a majority of the population a car is not necessary. You can get where you need to go easily and safely without one, and since it is a very small island nation traveling long distances just isn't a thing. I was amazed when I was there, it is like New York meets Disney Land. It has all the glitz and glamour with very high end shops, amazing restaurants all over the place etc, but none of the grime, dirt, or smell of New York. Its honestly a bit disarming at first it doesn't seem real.


----------



## Huttfuzz

Well. Same amount. I drive a Yaris as a second car!  









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Track Rat

The majority of my cars have been purchased for near scrap value on Craigslist, yet I work on them while wearing a $9k watch. Unfortunately, I've also lost more value watch depreciation, than I have in car depreciation. 

The one that always puzzled me was why many people won't think twice about spend 5 figures on a vehicle, but think spending more than $1200 on a TV is extravagant. Most people spend far more time in front of their TV than in their car.


----------



## steadyrock

^ I guess I'm the exception to that rule. I spend a minimum of 3 hours a day in my car, but I watch at most 2-3 hours of TV per week. 

To the OP: No. My cars aren't fancy, but neither are my watches. I think my most expensive one at present is my OS Classic which ran me just North of $400. I aim for value, and my $375 Sumo and $420? OS punch far far above their weight in that department. Next watch is probably an Oris Artelier, also an exceptional value watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adnjoo

Well in Singapore cars can cost $100,000+ easily, and we have to renew their usage for $50,000 every 10 years. So I guess having a FP Journe here is not quite the same as if I was in the States or Aussie where you can get a decent car for under 20 grand.


----------



## Uncle Miltie

I have been commuting by bicycle now for over five years, so I guess the watch I wear is worth more than my bicycle. I sometimes wear my TT Rolex GMT Master II when riding this around.


----------



## Reza

Most definitely. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## flabbychucs

The cars/trucks I buy for the winter when I put the nice cars away? YES.


----------



## mdaclarke

Yes, I doubt I will ever buy a car more expensive than my nicest watch.


----------



## Camdamonium

Nope. I can look at my vehicle and enjoy it while driving; it cannot only put a smile on my face but others' faces. I can only look at my watch and enjoy it while wearing it; I typically cannot put a smile on others' faces with a watch. I would prefer to allow others to participate in my experience and that is only possible in a vehicle.


----------



## iltl32

steadyrock said:


> ^ I guess I'm the exception to that rule. I spend a minimum of 3 hours a day in my car, but I watch at most 2-3 hours of TV per week.
> 
> To the OP: No. My cars aren't fancy, but neither are my watches. I think my most expensive one at present is my OS Classic which ran me just North of $400. I aim for value, and my $375 Sumo and $420? OS punch far far above their weight in that department. Next watch is probably an Oris Artelier, also an exceptional value watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy crap. I did not know this.


----------



## steadyrock

iltl32 said:


> Holy crap. I did not know this.


?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iltl32

steadyrock said:


> ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, quoted wrong thing. I was talking about Singapore being so expensive.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stirling Moss

Depends on the watch and the car that day. If I wear my Submariner while driving the Nissan S-Cargo from Japan, then yes. If I'm wearing my SKX and driving my 911, or my Mazda minivan for matter, then no.


----------



## mcwatch12

I think that depends if you live in a city then watch but if you live in the provincial area then car


----------



## Ericsmith89

I own more watch than car. I have a 2015 honda civic with 30k miles.


----------



## Vette45

I'm almost to that point. My daily driver is a Fit so once I purchase the Rolex I've dreamed of it will be worth a lot more than my car.


----------



## debussychopin

Maybe not today, but after 9 more years and 150,000 miles later, it will be.


----------



## dheinz14

Not even close but I wish I could afford to spend that much on a luxury item! Good on you if yours is.


----------



## c5pilot11

Interesting. It’s all about preferences. Some guys like cars. Others like watches. Some like both and may their spouse have mercy on their soul.


----------



## Cmaster03

No.


----------



## skysmith

I agree with Nokie that a car is a necessity and it is necessary to spend high on it but a watch is just a style statement where money shouldn't go in vain Though one can buy watches of the latest trend under affordable prices.


----------



## bigclive2011

I have always spent all my money on cars, then old age caught up with me and Diesels started to become interesting, so now my watches are worth far more than my car for sure!!

But 10 years ago..............


----------



## rwbenjey

By now? Possibly.


----------



## Uncle Miltie

I've been car-free for over six years now, commuting and running errands by bicycle, so I suppose all of my watches are worth more than my car.


----------



## faizan1990

I recently started investing in watches, and just realized a few days ago, value of my watch is more than my car lol


----------



## ganagati

Yes....I purchased my Lexus new knowing that it would last. I've maintained it, and still enjoy driving it; it tics all the marks. However, the years have depreciated its value below that of my Rolex. I'm fine with that - both serve their purpose and I enjoy them still.


----------



## NoSympathy

With my BLNR on the way, definitely.


----------



## dwaym0

My most expensive watch is probably about the 1/3 of the cost of my truck... But my watch collection together? Absolutely more.


----------



## 01coltcolt

My most expensive watch was $6500.00 new. So that's a no............


----------



## Ruthless750

Not in my case as I usually keep the cars for 3-4 years and at this particular point in time one of my cars is only few months old so a bit more than my VC 1921. But the other car has depreciated below few of my watches.

I’m not really a car guy but certainly enjoy the quality of the Germans through my years of ownership 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vindicate

Indeed, they cost more than my car.


----------



## mav

My most expensive watch is my Big Pilot, so no, my watch isn't worth more than my car.


----------



## knowwears

Watch Rich and Car Poor...lol

2006 Nissan Altima 

vs

CS100 Chrono
Rolex Deepsea
Tag Heuer Grand Carrera


----------



## -e-

Nope, even my bicycle is worth more than my most expensive watch...


----------



## 41Mets

There's a very good chance that my 2011 Prius is now worth less than my most expensive watch. It is definitely worth less than my two most expensive watches combined. That does put it in perspective...


----------



## quixote

I drive model x. So no.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alberto.b

Nope 🙂 also because I own 3 cars 😉


----------



## BOND007

Negative for me... but if I came into a large sum of money wouldnt it be fun to buy one watch to travel the world with and spend the rest on hotels and travel? 
It'd be a Rolex Explorer from the 90s or a vintage submariner...


----------



## wjhoffmann

Nope - not even close. maybe one day when either I move up significantly in watches (positive) or significantly down in my transportation (negative).


----------



## LuxuryRevolution

vhnguyen7r said:


> My buddy was rocking a patek calatrava last night and it costs more than my old audi....both are what I would considered luxury, but only one held its value....I think it's better to spend on watches, honestly!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Patek is amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicagoWatches

Sticker on my car ($104k) was more than all of my watches combined. However, considering that was three years ago, watches are worth more combined. ($80k in actual market value of watches)


----------



## chin9_ie

Car price go down.. watch price go up.. why buy expensive cars?


----------



## StrongBad13

Definitely not for me, but still a newb in the world of watches! Been into cars for much longer.


----------



## dijkstra

Some people just really don't care about cars. The most expensive watch I want costs more than the most expensive car I'd care to buy.


----------



## gward10

Both of my Audi’s are worth more than my Rolex, Omega and (crown jewel) Patek. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bader.abbas

Most expensive watches i have is a rolex hulk & a pam 1389

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lawtaxi

Nope. But wait a few years................


----------



## RMS911

Nope but funny how easy it would be to buy a watch worth more than an average car...say $20-30k.


----------



## susko

No, that's weird.


----------



## DonLuis

susko said:


> No, that's weird.


Why weird?

I comute by train. why have a expensive car parked all day? I wear my watches 24 hours a day.

Most expensive watch is WG Daytona slate. I drive a 2008 Prius.


----------



## AUTOmaniak

Mine is. I bought this 95 Integra for $1k and ever so slightly more for this Ginault. I may have paid too much for one and too little for the other (the Ginault is that good), but I love them both. I love my Chevy too, but I'm only talking about the Acura right now.


----------



## qiao.feng

AUTOmaniak said:


> Mine is. I bought this 95 Integra for $1k and ever so slightly more for this Ginault. I may have paid too much for one and too little for the other (the Ginault is that good), but I love them both. I love my Chevy too, but I'm only talking about the Acura right now.


Wow, that Integra looks very clean! Impressive


----------



## grabby

By default, yes. No POV's where I live, just bicycles!


----------



## 7ease

No way! I mean don't get me wrong. I can get whatever watch at whatever price for its worth but I can also get a better car as well 

Sent from my M5 mini using Tapatalk


----------



## CallMeJarob

Not any one single watch but my collection yes!


----------



## GrussGott

tangential philosophical answer:

*(1.) Your watch should definitely be worth more than your car.*
A good watch, with regular servicing, should last a lifetime and provide daily portable enjoyment for low cost and high value.
For example, let's say you wear a $100,000 watch 200 days/year for 20 years; it's cost-per-use is $25, for 40 years, $12.50 (and it assumes ignoring servicing costs, you never sell it, and only wear it part of the year)
Now, cut that down to a $50,000 watch for 20 years and it's $6 / wear, or to a $25,000 watch and it's ~$3 / use ... and if you keep it 40 years, then $1.50 / use.

*(2.) No way, a watch worth more than your car is ridiculous!*
A watch does nothing except provide artistic enjoyment and has no other uses. A car is basic transportation, sports driving, hobby use (mods, detailing, shows), and artistic enjoyment. If you daily drive a $150,000 car ...
350 days / year for 15 years (about the span of the car, ignores servicing costs and fuel), that's ~$28 / day for unlimited use for multiple uses, and for 20 years it's ~$20/day. 
Thus a car has way more uses - most importantly a core use, basic transportation, for equal or lower cost.

Thus, in summary, the only real choice is to have both a luxury car _*AND*_ a luxury watch.
QED.


----------



## ccl127

If you drive an old car and have a nice enough car it’s def possible.


----------



## blueoracle

I was curious and looked up the blue book value of my current ride. Now I feel my priorities are messed up...


----------



## steven37

I don't think I could ever spend more on a watch than on a car


----------



## sarox42

My watch collection is worth half of what my car is worth. I think that's the right proportion

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## 14060

My daily driver, yes. My fun car, no.


----------



## thetony007

lol this post just screams "credit card debt to the max" for me


----------



## Watchguy08

Not even close even though some watches may depreciate a lot less then my car.


----------



## Heljestrand

No. My Cadillac ATS sedan in the foreground parked alongside my friends Cadillac Escalade is valued much higher than my entire collection and provides as much pleasure than all the watches. After a long day at work I slide into the nice leather seats, adjust the AC and XM radio and cruise home. My most "expensive" wristwatch shown as well and on my wrist today.


----------



## Mstrmusic

vhnguyen7r said:


> My buddy was rocking a patek calatrava last night and it costs more than my old audi....both are what I would considered luxury, but only one held its value....I think it's better to spend on watches, honestly!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is my grail watch. I would spend the money on it if the opportunity arose, and it would be more than my car.


----------



## Happy_Jake

I do not own a watch worth more than my newish F150 truck

I don’t think I would...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smurfdon

This is a good question for watch lovers, yes my all my dials summed up cost more than my car.


----------



## GrussGott

Heljestrand said:


> ... After a long day at work ...


Those are the key words.


----------



## SupremeRolex

Yes hahaha. 2004 Pontiac Vibe with 150k miles.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benjib2196

I drive a 3 Series BMW. I'd say my collection can fill my street with 3 Series BMW's lol


----------



## abd26

My collection of vehicles by far out expenses my watch collection, but I have teenage drivers, and a wife who likes to wake board. My watch collection is far prettier, but I’ve got what likely appears as a small car dealership to the neighborhood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy_Jake

Happy_Jake said:


> I do not own a watch worth more than my newish F150 truck
> 
> I don't think I would...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


And it must be said

The truck is depreciating but the the Rolex most certainly is not...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

Heljestrand said:


> No. My Cadillac ATS sedan in the foreground parked alongside my friends Cadillac Escalade is valued much higher than my entire collection and provides as much pleasure than all the watches. After a long day at work I slide into the nice leather seats, adjust the AC and XM radio and cruise home. My most "expensive" wristwatch shown as well and on my wrist today.
> View attachment 14086059
> View attachment 14086063


Nice watch and a nice car 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## slickman

Negative here but that’s because I purchased a new car recently. Before this yes. I drive my car for a pretty long time before getting a new one (~150K miles)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannytheross90

I had to check to see how many people care more about their watches than cars lol.


----------



## SeikoRun31

Thankfully, no! Most expensive watch is entry level GS ($3K)


----------



## ds760476

Getting close; with another couple of years of depreciation on a Honda and appreciation of a SeaDweller, I’ll be there. Given that I drive <10miles/week, I think that pattern will continue for many years before that car wears out.


----------



## RideCRF450

My wife and I have three cars so technically no, but my daily driver is a 2006 Toyota Corolla. I could buy 8 of those for the price of my Omega lol.


----------



## LForward1

The watches I have can buy a big house with let's say 10 cars, not simple one but luxury of course. 4 watches of my collection cost over 25k$, I know that because the same watch like mine at the bid went with that price


----------



## jz1094

it used to be close, I wore a $400 seiko and drove an $800 car. Now I wear a Tudor and my ride is worth like 15x more.


----------



## BonyWrists

I just crossed this threshold. My car is worth slightly less than my newest watch. My wife has the same model, nine years younger, and it's worth 4 times as much.


----------



## horrij1

I am clearly not a car guy, a couple of years back I bought a 2006 Mini Cooper for $5K. My 34 year old Rolex submariner is worth more than the car. 
Here is the car








Here is the watch today








Here is me with the watch 32 years ago


----------



## GulfCoastWatch

It is a close one for me, driving a 2002 BMW M5 (e39) which is in great condition but not worth all that much even though it is becoming more desirable. My omega might be worth more tho


----------



## ShortOnTime

We have 4 cars and 2 of them aren't worth much. I would guess that my polar explorer alone is worth more than our Hyundai Tucson with 147k miles and my VW Corrado. But even when the values of all my watches are added up it wouldn't equal the 2011 M3 or Jeep GC SRT. I suppose it's good however that the only car we owe on is the Jeep.


----------



## snarfbot

lol no, hopefully someday.


----------



## francorx

Not a single watch is more expensive than any of my 3 cars. However the collection is worth more than my Porsche 911









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## parnassus

both cost the same at point of sale. but there's the auto insurance, upkeep, maintainence....


----------



## lakjat

Wow! I have one which is worth more than my daily car........Never thought of it this way.... Now I find it quite amusing.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beastlytaco

No but I could sell one of my cars and get a Rolex and a couple others if I wanted to. But I’d rather have the cars honestly. Can’t go four wheeling with a watch


----------



## SILES89

I consider myself quite the car guy but 100% tax on cars over here isn't helping, so my collection is definitely worth more than my car, unfortunately!


----------



## gaurdianarc

Nope! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan J

No way...not even with depreciation.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam_svt

I drive a different car now but my truck I had before for years I literally transfered all the money I got for it into what's sitting on my wrist lol


----------



## AUTOmaniak

adam_svt said:


> I drive a different car now but my truck I had before for years I literally transfered all the money I got for it into what's sitting on my wrist lol


What is on your wrist? Let's see it! The suspense is ...


----------



## nicholascanada

nope


----------



## Kgriffin18

If your watch is worth more than the vehicle you drive, you need to rearrange your priorities in life. But that's just me.


----------



## Derek411

Kgriffin18 said:


> If your watch is worth more than the vehicle you drive, you need to rearrange your priorities in life. But that's just me.


Cars are a waste of money. Watches are not and can be assets if you buy well. Cars that are assets are for Jay Leno.

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek411

One of my watches is worth more than my car by a bit. My other watch is almost three times the value. Cars are a endless money pit. 

Buy old and spend in repairs. Buy young and spend the repair money on age and watch the depreciation. 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Takvorian

I have three watches which are each more worth than my car.


----------



## bsubtown

There is a chance if I drive my 2016 2500 Denali diesel for another 300,000 miles it would fall below my SubC but I doubt I will get to find out. My watches are getting close to the cost of my John Deere 3520 does that count?


----------



## zygomatic21

When I lived in the city I either had no car, a motorcycle or an old beater - so it wasn't hard to have a watch cost more than my transportation at the time.


----------



## Ashhh

We only have room for 2 cars, but there is plenty of room in the house for watches... I could see it getting there!


----------



## WatchEater666

Yup. I don't own a car as I move too frequently.


----------



## jah

My single watch, no, but my collection is probably close! Blessed to have both!


----------



## ceos

Cars are liabilities. I am happily riding the bus with my Pepsi BLRO


----------



## adam_svt

my watch costs almost as much as my car at MSRP lol


----------



## yankeexpress

adam_svt said:


> my watch costs almost as much as my car at MSRP lol


What watch will you be selling after speed-posting to 100 posts?


----------



## xliujames

ceos said:


> Cars are liabilities. I am happily riding the bus with my Pepsi BLRO


lol, living in nyc means I'll never be able to afford a car. So by that logic, my watch collection is worth infinitely more


----------



## forsakenfury

Sad to say but recently my toyota camry has depreciated below my submariner price. DAMN YOU DEPRECIATION!


----------



## Fridaysniper

Yup. 

My car is now 11 years old (Alfa 147) and my wife’s is 22 years old (Porsche Boxster that I resurrected). The Porsche doesn’t see much use to be honest. I also have a 20 year old truck that we use to go diving (all the equipment won’t fit in anything else). I’ve gotta get rid of something but none of them are worth much so I’m torn. 

I think even my Seiko SKX007 is worth more than my car...



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Familyman310




----------



## Airlyss

Fridaysniper said:


> I think even my Seiko SKX007 is worth more than my car...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 This was well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBoo

Memories
Memories

In 1981 I bought a new Vette.
Working for Chevrolet at that time.
Life was very very very good.
Bought a pre-owned Platinum Day Date.
At that juncture in time the Vette listed for about $13,000 and the Rollie was & 40,000.
I was one lucky to hombre. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## kryzdabr

To be honest I hadnt thought about it either but my collection is far more than what my old car was worth. 

Right now I dont own a car so in that case I guess the answer is any watch is worth more than my watch.


----------



## bassplayrr

Hahaha. I love this thread as I often smirk when thinking about the juxtaposition of my watches and my daily driver. I'm sure I'm an oddball/outlier in how I view car ownership. I consider myself a hardcore car buff. A wrench head/petrolhead if you will. However, as much as I like my "special" cars, I also enjoy rolling incognito in my day-to-day life. So I have an interesting combo of cars: I enjoy a 2017 Dodge Viper GTC/TA1.0 and McLaren 675LT Spider on weekends, but just a 2016 Nissan Altima SL on weekdays. Lol. Since I don't pay much mind to what watch I'm wearing vs what car I'm driving, it's not uncommon for the watch of the day to out-value the car of the day. But, while I love watches, I can't imagine buying a 3/4 of a million dollar watch, so it's unlikely that my watch will ever out value my most valuable car.


----------



## SL1210

Short answer is no. No my watch is not worth more than my car. But to go off topic for a bit: my loudspeakers are worth more than my car.


----------



## dfwcowboy

BigBoo said:


> Memories
> Memories
> 
> In 1981 I bought a new Vette.
> Working for Chevrolet at that time.
> Life was very very very good.
> Bought a pre-owned Platinum Day Date.
> At that juncture in time the Vette listed for about $13,000 and the Rollie was & 40,000.
> I was one lucky to hombre.


Back in the 80's I was in my watchmaker's shop. I owned a date model at the time (still have it), but didn't know that much about Rolex. A guy walked in and offered to buy his Rolex off his wrist for $40K and he refused. It was a platinum day date. I was blown away.


----------



## woiter

I don't own or need a car, so every watch I own (even my F91W) is worth more than the car I (don't) drive or own. Ever since we moved to Vienna, public transport is all we use or need. Imagine paying 360 euro/year to get anywhere in the city in max 45 minutes. Most trips take between 15-30 minutes, easy... It has arguable the best public transportation system in the world.


----------



## freshweasley76

I don’t own a car (live in a central area of a large city) , so my watches are all more expensive than my car 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pfern10

Nope lol but definitely more than first lemon(ie first car) I bought my self


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -e-

Could be soon. My car is depreciating and I’m saving up for my next watch. Soon enough, I think my watch can be worth more than my car. It’s still a great car though and at this point, might as well drive it to its grave, That’s what Mercedes’ are made for


----------



## mercurynfo

...definitely, the value of my 16613, Zenith EP, and Omega SM each exceed that of my ‘08 daily driver. At least some watches of reasonable cost appreciate over relatively short time horizons; cars of this variety are virtually untouchable unless you buy and store a model that will be both rare and in high demand 30-40+ years from now.


----------



## thetony007

so my cars weigh more in value but honestly..i would like to step up my watch game :///


----------



## SolarPower

Yes and no 
Yes, when I drive my NA Miata









and not even distantly close when I drive my TTS









and not with miata again when I wear my 16264


----------



## yourwatch617

It’s a tie


----------



## Atom_99

Up until recently, I drove a 4Runner that definitely cost less than my Explorer. Just got a new dad-mobile though so no longer than case.


----------



## AngelDeVille

Yes


----------



## Maverixk

I used to drive a 5k volkswagen and wear a solid gold Audemars piguet 15202


----------



## mdinana

lord no. I drive a truck, I'm not dropping $45k on a watch.


----------



## johnkidd31

Not currently...but my 2008 BMW 528xi isn’t getting any younger and I’m planning on buying a new watch this summer. Love the car and don’t plan to get rid of it anytime soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuzushi

not even close!


----------



## JD10

Not even close


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108

Yes, but only because my daily driver is an 18-year old Honda minivan, second lowest trim level.


----------



## OmegaP99

Not even close. Cars are the one thing I enjoy more than watches. This is my 220se Coupe from 1962.


----------



## SolarPower

She is a beaut!


----------



## dan360

not really. depends on the watch and the vehicle
have too many of both


----------



## JD10

If anybody does, I would like to see both please. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower

JD10 said:


> If anybody does, I would like to see both please.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go. Click on the link below. It's the 2nd pic.








Is Your Watch Worth More Than The Car You Drive?


I think even my Seiko SKX007 is worth more than my car... Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk This was well done. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## JD10

SolarPower said:


> Here you go. Click on the link below. It's the 2nd pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Your Watch Worth More Than The Car You Drive?
> 
> 
> I think even my Seiko SKX007 is worth more than my car... Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk This was well done. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


That's good stuff. I would take the more valuable watch over car every time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower

JD10 said:


> That's good stuff. I would take the more valuable watch over car every time.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's dedication. What prevents you from doing so?


----------



## JD10

SolarPower said:


> That's dedication. What prevents you from doing so?


A wife lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower

Haha. Nice men's watch goes well with nice necklaces/earrings set


----------



## twistur

Not even close. Although I like cars and watches equally, I recognize the fact that watches are a luxury item for me. I can't justify spending more on a watch than a car, however much I want to...


----------



## JD10

SolarPower said:


> Haha. Nice men's watch goes well with nice necklaces/earrings set


Lol no kidding. One for me two for her.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noelandry

I've been driving some version of a LandCruiser for the last 10 some years. I had a '96 80's series that cost less that a couple watches I own, however I never thought about it at the time.


----------



## niemamrady

Not really but if I could travel back in time I would not buy another car and got myself GMT Batman and maybe a Patek and AP
Especially that the car sits in garage 99% of the time as it is a terrible daily drive!


----------



## SolarPower

Need a better picture of this very special car which equals a Batman+Patek+AP in value


----------



## niemamrady

Really nothing special ... my 2nd biggest regret after pulling a trigger on Hublot Big Bang


----------



## SolarPower

At least you own(ed} a watch JCB is proud of


----------



## Weissen

Definitely. I have an early 80’s Rolex Explorer I that I bought new and just looking at values on Chrono24 and I suspect that it’s worth is about 4x that of my car, a 2013 Australian built Holden (GM) Commodore.


----------



## jlbr1

I have a 2014 Nissan Altima I use to put miles on it, I was wearing a Hulk the other day and thought the same thing lol.


----------



## razz339

Yes, I drive a $750 1995 Toyota right now. One of the best financial decisions I've ever made. I recommend it to anyone. 

I do get some slight amusement driving it around while wearing my Rolex, ha.


----------



## SolarPower

I beat me on the car  The cheapest I owned was a Colt I bought for $789 as a temp drive when my car was stolen. Drove it for couple of months before purchasing an E39 540i.


----------



## 5.39×10^−44 s

razz339 said:


> Yes, I drive a $750 1995 Toyota right now. One of the best financial decisions I've ever made. I recommend it to anyone.
> 
> I do get some slight amusement driving it around while wearing my Rolex, ha.


I'm sort of similar. While I do own some much nicer cars, I still have my old 2002 Toyota Corolla bc it has sentimental value. And I still drive it around if I'm doing something simple like going to pick up some groceries and it's the furthest back car in the driveway (quite frankly I'm at the point in my life that I don't really give a crap about who sees my driving what) and people won't realize my watch may be worth more than their house. The other day I drove it to get hummus from HEB wearing my F.P.Journe Tourbillon Souverain Vertical (cal 1519). I actually almost exclusively drive it to the bank if I'm ever carrying any cash to deposit with me.


----------



## Familyman310

Lol! No, but I have some watches worth more than cars I used to own. My first car was a 1999 Mitsubishi Eclipse. It's fun to look back to see how far you've come.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster

I drive a Nissan Terra and a Jaguar X-Type. So some of my watches cost more than them. Some even cost more than them combined.


----------



## tmvle5m

no. I like watches, but it seems not wise purchase i think


----------



## drlagares

Depending which car, GTR nope but Del sol, sadly lol


----------



## horrij1

Everyone in my house (kids included) drive a better car than me. I drive a 2006 Mini Cooper, worth about $2.5K. So the bar for watches beating it is not too high.


----------



## Seddyspaghetti

now yes


----------



## took

Nope

Time is a gift...


----------



## mrhtimepieces

This is easy for me. I live in Chicago so my transport is the CTA. Watches cost more than a transit pass by quite a bit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ugawino

Most of my watches are valued somewhere between a set of windshield wipers and a new tire.


----------



## LAWatchGuy20

Yes easily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cart3rlfc

I have watches worth more than my car, cars depreciation really fast and I just don't see the point in investing alot of money into one, when all I use it for is going to and from work (especially at this moment in time)

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## kboyle

No way


----------



## combat_vet

I drive a $4000 car on the daily but own a couple Rolexes


----------



## lxnastynotch93




----------



## drlagares

pretty close. i'm kinda like a sophisticated guy having those things


----------



## Doug5551

I have an 02 Honda Accord with 135k miles worth maybe $1k.

My watch is a 2020 Tudor Black Bay Burgundy worth $3k.

So yes, my watch is worth more than my car and I think that's very cool!


----------



## CSG

Depends on the watch, depends on the car. In general? No. Best example, in 2006, I bought a Rolex GMT NOS from a local dealer who had lost their Rolex AD status and sold me the watch for $2450 inc. taxes. Three years later, I bought a used 2002 Lexus LX470 for about $23k. Today, the watch is probably worth about what the LX is. One went up, the other went down.


----------



## ChrisQP09

I own Casio Edifice, I'll let you know!


----------



## SeikoBaritone

At this current moment no, but it's getting close. 
Also helps I got a HECK of a deal on a 2003 Accord haha


----------



## zengineer

zengineer said:


> All my watches together cost a third of what the lowest cost car, truck or even motorcycle in the fleet is worth.... so no, not even close.


OK, 5 years later the collection is worth more than the motorcycle but still less than any of the cars individually so check back in 2026.

Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Nope....









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower

Nope


----------



## Pongster

I have some watches that are more expensive than my 996.


----------



## SolarPower

Pongster said:


> I have some watches that are more expensive than my 996.


I have no doubts Pongster, but we need pics as a prove!


----------



## Rglane828

Nope fully restored 1964 convertible corvette stingray has them beat.


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

Definitely not. Maybe someday


----------



## SolarPower

Another example of a yes answer  Here is a new comer to the family. This Citizen cost me $8k, so I bit more than my NA Miata today. Love them both.


----------



## ndrs63

Yes. I don’t have a passion for cars, they are expensive and depreciate fast. Always but modest but reliable cars, and then I have the rolexes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster

SolarPower said:


> I have no doubts Pongster, but we need pics as a prove!


pics of the watch? This for one -









maybe even double if not more of the car i am currently in.


----------



## SolarPower

Pongster said:


> pics of the watch? This for one -
> View attachment 15768878
> 
> 
> maybe even double if not more of the car i am currently in.


I like it on one hand, but feel sorry for you on the other. Perhaps you should switch to driving your Porsche?


----------



## Pongster

SolarPower said:


> I like it on one hand, but feel sorry for you on the other. Perhaps you should switch to driving your Porsche?


my porsche is cheaper than the watch. Maybe i should buy a more expensive Porsche. Hehe.


----------



## SolarPower

Pongster said:


> my porsche is cheaper than the watch. Maybe i should buy a more expensive Porsche. Hehe.


Oh, I did not know and realize that this Rolex is a special one. Tell more!


----------



## Pongster

SolarPower said:


> Oh, I did not know and realize that this Rolex is a special one. Tell more!


arent all rolex watches special?


----------



## ugawino

LOL! Every watch I've ever owned going back to my teenage years wouldn't have the collective value of my pickup. Not even close.


----------



## SolarPower

ugawino said:


> LOL! Every watch I've ever owned going back to my teenage years wouldn't have the collective value of my pickup. Not even close.


Haha, how true is that. In my life not even teenage years, but till very recently, You can deduct how new I am to this WIS addiction.


----------



## SolarPower

Pongster said:


> arent all rolex watches special?


Undoubtedly so. We are talking $$ values though, mind you 
For example the value of this very special Rolex of mine is 20x lower than my porsche.









So your Rolex must be 20x more special than mine


----------



## [BOBO]

My Oris and my Porsche cost about the same when I got them.
















The Porsche has gone up in value and the Oris has gone down, though.
So today, the Porsche is worth about four times what I gave while the oris has lost about half...

Well spent money in both cases.


----------



## ugawino

[BOBO] said:


> My Oris and my Porsche cost about the same when I got them.
> View attachment 15772256
> 
> 
> The Porsche has gone up in value and the Oris has gone down, though.


924 Turbo? That's a pretty rare bird, no?

Very cool!


----------



## [BOBO]

ugawino said:


> 924 Turbo? That's a pretty rare bird, no?
> 
> Very cool!


Indeed.
Last I checked, there were 27 registered in Sweden, and I bet more got exported than imported since..
.
They're really cool and even though it's far from the fastest or flashiest Porsche I've had, it's my favorite.
It used to be that anyone could afford to buy one, crash it and have it fixed.

But they're getting expensive to buy nowadays and parts are getting hard to come by...


----------



## tikander

Interesting question - and yes, my watch is about 3x the worth of my car. But then again, paradoxically, my car has Jaeger clocks, so there is some brand value in them 

But of course I have my priorities in order so my bike is (still) about 3x the value of my watch...


----------



## SolarPower

[BOBO] said:


> My Oris and my Porsche cost about the same when I got them.
> View attachment 15772254
> View attachment 15772256
> 
> 
> The Porsche has gone up in value and the Oris has gone down, though.
> So today, the Porsche is worth about four times what I gave while the oris has lost about half...
> 
> Well spent money in both cases.


Great car. I am sorry I did not pull a trigger on one when I was looking 20 or so years ago.


----------



## Karlskrona Watch Co

Yup! My Rolex has doubled in value since I purchased it and my car loses value every second. The watch was the smarter purchase.


----------



## WaleedE

My car is worth more than all of my watches combined, probably for the main reason of having a car is a necessity.


----------



## jkpa

Nowhere close.


----------



## moting

I don't have any car so yes


----------



## Jim Addy

A single watch never. 

All of my watches combined. There was a time. 

Since then I have improved my ride and got rid of my Rolex.


----------



## nastang87xx

lol no. My most expensive watch is only a Longines Conquest. I'd like an Omega to come around eventually.


----------



## LAWatchGuy20

My 76 pacer and date just go well together


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caterpillar Guy

Hardly. The watch is a reward to myself, the truck is a necessity with some additional creature comforts.


----------



## jkim23

In my experience, if you own a luxury timepiece, it doesn't depreciate that much. Conversely, with luxury automobiles, they do tend to depreciate, unless you're buying super limited edition or highly sought after models. In which case they would be akin to a luxury timepiece.


----------



## hogwldfltr

My vehicles are all older and depreciated, many of my watches that I value are doing the opposite. I don't think it makes sense to throw money away, imho. My most valuable watch is currently a six figure one. Cheers!


----------



## e dantes

Definitely. My cars average fifteen years old. They aren't worth much now but I hope to keep them for another five or ten years. My Rolex Explorer II 16570 has gone up in value, but I don't plan on ever selling it.


----------



## jcp123

No, but it wouldn’t take much. I have very much embraced the beater car life, after having driven some vintage Mustangs and a Harley Nightster as dailies which required a bit of neuroticism to keep looking fresh. Basic Rolexes will start out at around triple what I paid for my current driver.

That said, I don’t have any wrist candy which even approaches that either in MSRP or actual real-world selling prices.


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer

Sure, my cars' initial point of entry was definitely higher than that of my watches...
However 5 to 10 years later, I won't be surprised to see my watches worth more than my cars, given that I am the hold'em and milk'em type of person...


----------



## Bovet_collector

Short answer, yes hahahaha









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fransiscus

Bovet_collector said:


> Short answer, yes hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow, what a beautiful watch!

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bovet_collector

fransiscus said:


> Wow, what a beautiful watch!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


Thank you sir


----------



## kritameth

It's a weird feeling, oddly satisfying, somewhat saddening.


----------



## GrouchoM

Bovet_collector said:


> Short answer, yes hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So, is your watch worth more than your house? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcp123

jcp123 said:


> No, but it wouldn't take much. I have very much embraced the beater car life, after having driven some vintage Mustangs and a Harley Nightster as dailies which required a bit of neuroticism to keep looking fresh. Basic Rolexes will start out at around triple what I paid for my current driver.
> 
> That said, I don't have any wrist candy which even approaches that either in MSRP or actual real-world selling prices.


I should add that I started looking at cars entirely differently about a decade ago. I "inherited" my first beater car from my now-wife, and I just can't go back. At the time, I daily drove a show-winner '67 Mustang convertible. I relished the attention it got, and truth be told, I do still miss that car. But I also fell in love with having the most drama-free relationships of my life driving beaters. I can kick it, park it in the sun, never wash it, and who cares? My current one is a rather unique mix of the visceral and the refined; the gearbox is probably one of the best ever made, the engine an economical pussycat with the heart of Honda's founding days building racing motorcycles. The suspension rides well and while it lacks ultimate hard cornering capabilities, proves to be a good friend when flicking it into a right turn to beat a stoplight or hustling it on a bumpy cloverleaf. What sold it was the manual steering, it has all of the feedback yet was light enough that I thought it merely had quirky or kinda problematic power steering. Both the gearbox and the immense steering feedback made it quite the billy goat during the Texas Icepocalypse; what I lack in any kind of snow/ice driving skill, this car made up for with mechanical abilities which allowed me to crawl and climb along like nothing else I've driven.

I wouldn't say that I'd steer clear of expensive cars, but I'm less concerned about having the "it" car vs. something with a quirky or interesting personality. I'm not the biggest Jalopnik fan, but I'd say I have kind of Jalopnik car sensibilities.

I'm not quite there with watches yet, but I think that'll follow. I could indeed see myself with watches costing more than what I drive.


----------



## Bovet_collector

GrouchoM said:


> So, is your watch worth more than your house?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Indeed mate, I am a professional victim hahaha









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mudmud

Very much so!


----------



## AaronW123

Goals


----------



## bo911KM

No. My car is much more important!


----------



## Flash-BCR

The question begs a false equivalency...If you like cars, you'll have a nice car...if you like watches, you'll have a nice watch. It's not necessarily a zero sum game. I have a 'serviceable' 2010 model car and I collect 'affordable' watches.I like both of them just fine but don't think I am going to go wild on either anytime soon...That said, I own my own house free and clear, have no debt, cash in the bank, and make decent money....now my stereo stuff is $30k, $20k in the main system, but I listen to it more than I drive or look at my watches...so there's that...


----------



## YoungFatherTime

Not yet…


----------



## zztopops

yes ... then again its a 15yr old car so doesn't take much 🤣


----------



## cholewski

sadly, neither is worth all that much


----------



## Computantis

No, but if prices keep going the way they are it might be. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tman916

Definitely not...and most likely never will since I really like my cars!


----------



## Time-Machines

Yeah actually. More often times then not. I like watches more though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

No.... my wife would kill me if a watch I owned was worth more that either car.


----------



## BlackLight

Beginning of the month, no.
As of last week, yes.
By the end of the month (probably), no.


----------



## CasioExplorer

No and by a large margin. What kind of crazy bunch are you people ? 🙃🙃


----------



## Lostacks

It's nice to see everyone perspective. As for me, definitely fall in the camp of vehicle over watch.


----------



## Mediocre

I sold the ones worth more than my car, so no.


----------



## SolarPower

Mediocre said:


> I sold the ones worth more than my car, so no.


How sad... LOL


----------



## Mediocre

SolarPower said:


> How sad... LOL


Nah, just different priorities. I am still blessed with more watches than I can reasonably justify owning LOL. There will be more, higher value watches in the future 

But they will no longer be worth more than my daily driver


----------



## SolarPower

Mediocre said:


> Nah, just different priorities. I am still blessed with more watches than I can reasonably justify owning LOL. There will be more, higher value watches in the future
> 
> But they will no longer be worth more than my daily driver


There are two ways to end up there. You can go more expensive watches or cheaper daily drivers


----------



## Mediocre

SolarPower said:


> There are two ways to end up there. You can go more expensive watches or cheaper daily drivers


Plans are to step up the watches and daily driver down the road!


----------



## RotorRonin

Prepandemic, yeah I think so.

Post-pandemic, my used import with 270k miles is worth a surprising amount.


----------



## earthquake_glue

My BB58 is not worth more than my MK7 GTI, but it cost a little more than my first car, a 1996 Jetta, which I bought in 2005.


----------



## B.Kohr

Depends on the watch and the car. 🤣. (Though my “quail buggy” may not have much longer…. Most comfortably sized car I’ve ever had, and surprisingly maneuverable, but…. I suppose I could have it restored…)


----------



## tbezates

Depends which watch and which car combo. . All my watches are worth more than my POS truck, but haven't stepped up watch game to match the others yet.


----------



## TheRealDCA

This one is worth more than my 17 years old daily driver. That being said, I wouldn’t sell this car for less than what most may consider an absurd price. I love it.


----------



## Maxgus

TheRealDCA said:


> This one is worth more than my 17 years old daily driver. That being said, I wouldn’t sell this car for less than what most may consider an absurd price. I love it.


That looks a lot like the dashboard of my 2006 Volvo V70 
I feel the same way - I will never sell until it falls apart and that is likely to be a long way off as it only has 26k miles and immaculate...Love this car.

My other is a 2007 Subaru Outback which I have had longer and has high mileage but bits have been dropping off for a while, dash lights are starting to appear and the dash has horrible heat cracks all over it so that may be on the way out.

I certainly don't care if anyone is foolish enough to judge my means by the car I drive (or the watch I wear) - whatever floats your boat....


----------



## bzr

I drive a 36-year old Saab with enough mileage to go to the moon and nearly back, so I have at least one watch I paid more for.


----------



## OogieBoogie

Just before lockdown I sold my car with the intention of getting an expensive replacement. We now realise our small runabout does everything we need, and only once have we had an issue being a one car family. So I can't justify getting a second car, but can justify spending on art and watches. Perhaps something's a bit loose in the noggin department.


----------



## TheRealDCA

Maxgus said:


> That looks a lot like the dashboard of my 2006 Volvo V70
> I feel the same way - I will never sell until it falls apart and that is likely to be a long way off as it only has 26k miles and immaculate...Love this car.


Damn, I thought my 2004 was low mileage at 85k. Yours must be time capsule quality.


----------



## TempusHertz

If a watch appreciating means it's better than a car, well, you approach life a bit differently than me. Not saying who's right or wrong, but certainly different. I've had this car for three years, and going up the right mountain road it still literally makes me laugh out loud, I have so much fun.










And my motorcycle is worth more than my car. Now, I'm pretty new to the horological obsession, but I really don't see myself wearing a watch worth more than my car or one of my motorcycles.

Incidentally, the watch needs an oil change, the car doesn't. 

I find mechanical watches fascinating. The precision, the brilliant design, the fact that they do what they do while packing all those parts into something the size of a large coin, the fact that they don't need batteries in a world where you can now buy "smart" sunglasses, it's all fascinating. And then there's the fact that the ability to make precise, accurate measurements was essential in moving mankind into the age of the scientific method. Great stuff. And I've got family connection to NASA and the Apollo program, so I'm sure one of these days I'll break down and grab a moon watch, the only question is whether it will be from Omega or Bulova.

But a Great vehicle is another level of enjoyment. I was once approaching one of my favorite stretches of road - short, but very sweet - in this 996. I had just been passed by a Dodge that probably had 2 more liters and heaven only knows how much horsepower. I let him go by, then snuck up and passed him on the first turn. He did everything he could, but he couldn't get past me again. I'll be boring people with that story for decades if I'm lucky. Or countless stories roaming the American west and a few passes in the Alps on motorcycles. Ah, motorcycles. Watches are cool, cars can be a lot of fun, but two wheels move the soul.


----------



## justinle

Jigga4040 said:


> ..I was driving the other day & caught a glance at my watch..It got me thinking how many people out there do the same thing & kinda realise that the watch on their wrist at that time would cost more than the car they're driving! Please post pics..


I routinely wear watches worth more than most people’s cars, but not worth more than the Jag I drive.


----------



## TheRealDCA

justinle said:


> I routinely wear watches worth more than most people’s cars, but not worth more than the Jag I drive.


Jiminy Christmas, that was the most Jaguar-owning thing I’ve seen someone say in a good while!


----------



## Jonathan T

for my old 99 honda civic, yup more expensive. but once i replace it, nope the car will be worth more again


----------



## ShortOnTime

I have two cars that together are probably worth $7-8k max. I could probably sell my ExpII or Panoreserve, each, for at least that much.

I also have a 2018 Grand Cherokee SRT with 15k miles and a 2007 911 turbo with 20k miles. Those two together are currently worth >$100k. All of my watches put together based on either what I paid or what they're worth aren't even close to those combined. I don't even know where I'd start if I wanted a watch >$100k. Possibly a Lange of some sort?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## justinle

TheRealDCA said:


> Jiminy Christmas, that was the most Jaguar-owning thing I’ve seen someone say in a good while!


Growl Kitty Growl


----------



## Orive 8

Not today, I'm driving a Mini Cooper. But a few years ago yes, I had a Fiat 500 Sport. Yes, I know... Fix It Again Tony. But I had it for 3 years and the only problem that I had was with a door lock. Really enjoyed driving it around. I paid more for my Submariner than I did for the Fiat.


----------



## Maviarab

I'd say not no, realistically it's quite possible yes given I'm not sure I actually could sell my Porsche Cayenne here in the UK for what it's really worth. No one here (bar crazy people like myself) want a guzzling 18mpg V8 these days with the price of our go-juice. (not that I want to sell it, 18 years old next year and still better than most new stuff on the road), so yes quite possible my PAM actually is worth more than my car at the moment heh.


----------



## way2imran

No. I don't have expensive watches as of now as I am very new in this. The most expensive watch i have is Tissot T-Race Automatic that cost me around 1200 USD from the dealer. Later on I realized I could have bought the same watch in less than 1000 dollars. Anyways, it's a learning curve. On the other hand I drive a well modified Landcruiser 100 series as I love off roading especially in the desert.


----------



## CSG

It wasn't when I bought it but it might be now - 2002 GMT II bought NOS for $2450 in 2006. I drive a 2002 Lexus Land Cruiser (LX470) bought used for about $22k in 2009. Today, they might sell for about the same price!


----------



## mrk

Nope and almost certainly never will!


----------



## AndyCouey

Man after seeing this I want to up my cars and watches! Also I feel bad for all you blokes driving beaters around lol, sorry, not sorry....

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealDCA

AndyCouey said:


> Man after seeing this I want to up my cars and watches! Also I feel bad for all you blokes driving beaters around lol, sorry, not sorry....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


There is a type of fun you can have driving around in a beater you keep running through sweat equity and busted knuckles that simply cannot be matched by pristine new cars.

I love both of these cars, but for different reasons and in different ways.

















But if you’ve never wrenched on something that was bound for the junkyard and kept it alive to see another 5, 10, however many years on the road, you won’t get it. Try it sometime, I think it’ll change your blithe, “lol sorry, not sorry….” attitude.


----------



## Jonathan T

my '99 civic...oh yeah. my watch is worth more than that now


----------



## StabPreflop

If the watches I want next were actually readily available, then I could answer yes. Luckily for me the ADs just laugh in my face


----------



## Batboy

Has anyone tried to buy a BMW recently?

I went into my local dealership to purchase a 3-series. However, I was told to first buy several car mats, some fuel additive and a car air freshener to go on ‘the list’.


----------



## Buddhabelly

No. I have many hobbies. And fine cars and fine watches are 2 of them, so far I can’t say I have watches that are with worth north of my cars yet. (Until the ALS Datograph Perpetual arrives…)


----------



## 03hemi

If your car is worth more than your house, that’s a sure sign of debt, but if your watch is worth more than your car, couldn’t that mean you don’t give a **** about cars? Lol


----------



## soufiane

Yep 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## discerningtime

Not yet, but pretty soon…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyCouey

TheRealDCA said:


> There is a type of fun you can have driving around in a beater you keep running through sweat equity and busted knuckles that simply cannot be matched by pristine new cars.
> 
> I love both of these cars, but for different reasons and in different ways.
> View attachment 16298062
> 
> View attachment 16298064
> 
> 
> But if you’ve never wrenched on something that was bound for the junkyard and kept it alive to see another 5, 10, however many years on the road, you won’t get it. Try it sometime, I think it’ll change your blithe, “lol sorry, not sorry….” attitude.


I appreciate your perspective. And wish you well on your journey.

I also don't wish to spend time wrenching on something that is about to die. 

24 hrs in a day and we all get to choose our priorities.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxgus

TheRealDCA said:


> Damn, I thought my 2004 was low mileage at 85k. Yours must be time capsule quality.


Bit late but only just back to where it is kept - been mothballed for the last 2 years but started first time and just completed a 250 mile round trip) even with 2 year old petrol in the tank!


----------



## bombaywalla

Batboy said:


> Has anyone tried to buy a BMW recently?
> 
> I went into my local dealership to purchase a 3-series. However, I was told to first buy several car mats, some fuel additive and a car air freshener to go on ‘the list’.


i have not recently but when i did many, many years ago, BMW was playing this nonsense gimmick back then -- almost everything was an add-on. "oh, sir, you need a steering wheel?" that will be $500 aditional.  
on a more serious note -- yes, almost everything was an add-on -- I had to pay extra for metallic paint, sunroof, open thru rear seat to put skiis in the trunk, for leather seats, technology package, premium package, cold weather package, large wheel rims.................... & the list was extensive. And, yes, the car did not come with floor mats after all that. 

I had no leverage as these 3 series were selling out faster than hot cakes & the SA told me I could leave as the next person in line would pay for all these "upgrades" (many were basics for me).
In the end, i had to bite my tongue & pay. And, I had to wait 6--8 weeks for the car to ship from the plant in Germany.

So, yeah, BMW is still playing this shi&& game. 
All my Bimmers hence have been pre-owned -- and, I've had very good luck with that....


----------



## TheRealDCA

Maxgus said:


> View attachment 16499186
> 
> 
> Bit late but only just back to where it is kept - been mothballed for the last 2 years but started first time and just completed a 250 mile round trip) even with 2 year old petrol in the tank!


You’re braver than me, trusting 2 year old gas. But glad to hear she ran well! Love that color and those wheels. Best of luck! And if any issues crop up, I’m sure I’ll see you over on the SwedeSpeed forums.


----------



## Patek1

Every Patek in my box was worth more then my car…. Solved that problem an bought a Ferrari 😊


----------



## zengineer

I only have one vehicle worth less than one of my better watches.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Porky4774

I think most of my watches are more than my car. That’s an 05’ Cherokee btw


----------



## Dusty78

Ummm nope. I will never spend $50k on a watch


----------



## FuzeDude

Nope.

$90k car.
$34k watch.


----------



## Rilnuk

Well, sheesh I guess I better reply.

I have a late 90s Buick Lesabre, Gran Touring package with the larger alloys, leather, and metallic gold/bronze paint. Car is immaculate, mint I tell you. Just last year a set of new tires, fuel pump, struts, A/C compressor, MAF sensor, and new coolant elbows. Contains the legendary Buick 3800 V6 mated to a 3 speed with O/D. Does 29 mpg highway 21 city, makes 205 HP. 
Seen below in a parking lot. Car is pure class. Yeah it's an old man car but it pulls nicely with one of the best engines ever produced, under-stressed, smooth shifting it's like a cvt. AC is like a fridge when maintained. Leather is perfect. Made in America. Practically stole it for $2,500. KBB says it's worth $1,600 but I've had boomers offer x2 what I paid for it. I'll never buy a BMW, that company tried to kill my great uncle in Europe back in 1944. (Tongue in cheek but true.) You'll have to pry the keys from my cold dead fingers. 

I usually wear a Longines which is worth slightly more than I paid for the car. Love the look on zoomer faces when they try to pass me on the right with their 1.4L turbo korean thing. Do I spend more maintaining it than payments would cost on a new toyota? Yeah but my car is better than yours and deep down you all know it.


----------



## Cheep

No… but I think my vintage road bike is.


----------



## CousinVinny

The way my camery is depreciating lately, my watch could easily be worth more than the car! 


Sent from my grubby thumbs


----------



## casperdadof3

For me it’s close lol. My pathfinder has been paid off for almost two years and worth about 8500. My watch is worth 9k.


----------



## StephenCanale

Very likely, though it didn't begin that way.

Car has depreciated significantly while several watches have appreciated quite a bit.

I've got several that are either worth more than the car or will be soon.


----------



## TypeRated

Depends on which car, but generally no.


----------



## Terry M.

No. I love trucks and drive this Ram TRX now


----------



## I expedite

Absolutely, my vehicle is cheaper than my watches...then again, my vehicle was purchased to be a hunting vehicle. The family car costs far more than all my watches put together. 

If you calculate the cost of the parts consumed by my Jeep each year, it's a closer race.


----------



## Daniel Hunter

Uh no…


----------



## RHS

Over time, many watches that retail between 1,000-5,000 will retain value over a majority of car models.


----------



## poweredbyjae

About even for me.


----------



## Dwaine

$70K Truck
$11K Watch


----------



## AsTimeFlies

I'm a car guy. I'd never rock a 70k or over watch even if I wasn't. I dont want to tussle for a piece of metal with all these thefts on the rise.


----------



## Bigcupj

Nope and never will.


----------



## Orisginal

There was a brief moment in time when my VO Overseas was worth a bit more than my truck. Things have since normalized. But when I drive the truck into the ground the VC will probably overtake it again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorcummings97

Yeah lol I drive a van worth 8k 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorcummings97

I will get into a nice car soon but the van will do for now lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greedy

taylorcummings97 said:


> I will get into a nice car soon but the van will do for now lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice speedposting


----------



## The Professional

LOL, no but I've known some people who don't even own cars but own Rolex subs.


----------



## Givemore_2day

Depends on which car I drive and which watch I wear. But yes there is a combo when just about any watch I wear is worth more than my honda accord lol


----------



## Fernweh

For me, no.. but depending on where you live in the world the car may not be as important as it is for someone in the US for example. In Germany there is a robust public transit system and many people don't own a car and if they do it's sometimes just an old cheap one for when they need to move things or for convenience. I live in the USA and everyone has a car and most families have 2 cars. There is no public transit really so it's absolutely necessary.


----------



## cipollawatchco

My latest (yet first) car, yeah. I had a 2006 Porsche Boxster S, which I had bought and sold around 15K. Been wearing Hublots and APs in the 20-25K range, but now drive a M4. 50K watch coming soon? Probably.


----------



## RHS

vhnguyen7r said:


> My buddy was rocking a patek calatrava last night and it costs more than my old audi....both are what I would considered luxury, but only one held its value....I think it's better to spend on watches, honestly!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great point. Depending on the brand of watch and car one could start higher and end up lower over time.


----------



## armabill

None of my watches cost more than the 2020 vehicle that I drive but the 2020 vehicle that I drive cost more than my house did in 1980.


----------



## ajw45

Yup. Most cars have a predictable path to being worth scrap based on years / miles. Watches can be worn everyday, last forever, and still maintain some value if properly maintained. Most people spend more on their cars because they need transportation and cars are easily financed, but I wouldn't call someone crazy for spending more on their watch than their car. A Mercedes S500 from 2012 is worth about $15k, a Patek 5170g from 2012 would be closer to $50k. Not really a fair comparison but on an even longer time scale, a 2002 Mercedes S500 is probably worth about $5k vs a 2002 Patek 5070g which would be worth over $60k.


----------



## unicratt

I bought my first rolex in high school (working at $8/hr) while also driving a $1500 car. I liked watches more than cars...


----------



## bwh21335

I don't think I've ever owned a watch worth more than my car. Never really thought about it until now.


----------



## yourwatchassistant

10k car
16k in watches



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheungzafun

Cars are always about getting the job done. However, because I drive so much, I purchased a model 3 to save gas. I realized I spend so much of my life in a car, that I might as well drive a bit more comfortable.


----------



## mediasapiens

If your watch cost more than your car you are either very poor sob or very rich sob. Most of us in the middle would not dream of a watch costing more than a car.


----------



## kritameth

$10k watch, $100 bicycle. That’s how I roll.


----------



## tommy_boy

I love my watches, but, no. Not even close to the cost of my ski buggy, either individually or collectively.

I can't imagine spending that much dough on wrist jewelry.


----------



## SolarPower

ajw45 said:


> Yup. Most cars have a predictable path to being worth scrap based on years / miles. Watches can be worn everyday, last forever, and still maintain some value if properly maintained. Most people spend more on their cars because they need transportation and cars are easily financed, but I wouldn't call someone crazy for spending more on their watch than their car. A Mercedes S500 from 2012 is worth about $15k, a Patek 5170g from 2012 would be closer to $50k. Not really a fair comparison but on an even longer time scale, a 2002 Mercedes S500 is probably worth about $5k vs a 2002 Patek 5070g which would be worth over $60k.


So it's easy to have a watch worth more than a car. I have it both ways


----------



## JonathanTaylor

Not at the moment


----------



## thewatchidiot

I just sold a watch for more than the car I drive!


----------



## OotOot

Nope, car is definitely worth more than my watches (worth more than all my watches combined for that matter!)


----------

